# ADA Iron Bottom



## johnny70 (4 Mar 2010)

ADA Iron Bottom, anyone used it? I always have trouble with big swords, no matter how much I dose the water column, after a bit f hunting, these are suppose to help    Any thoughts or alternatives?

Cheers,

JOHNNY


----------



## viktorlantos (4 Mar 2010)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> ADA Iron Bottom, anyone used it? I always have trouble with big swords, no matter how much I dose the water column, after a bit f hunting, these are suppose to help    Any thoughts or alternatives?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> JOHNNY



Used the other ADA bottom fert only. the Multi Bottom. pretty good ferts both. if you just use it for a spec plant this will last long enough.


----------



## plantbrain (5 Mar 2010)

Iron is not going to solve a sword issue, they are big bullying plants, they suck out lots of CO2 and N more than anything.

A jobes stick is a better solution for 1.24$ USD for 24 or 36.

But it might be a CO2 issue, if they get lots of holes in older leaves etc, N if they yellow.
They have higher demands than most plants.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

